# First kill



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Made my first kill with my natural fork today, a clean headshot. Left some blood on the fork though, but hey it adds character!


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

I'll have to upload my pic later, won't work in my phone lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have moved this down to the hunting forum where it is more appropriate.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Geting deadly.


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice! What animal and from how far away? What was the band setup?


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Got a squirrel at about 8-9 yards, but around 30ft high in a tree.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

send me the pic and i will post it.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

And my band set up, I cut green heavy resistance golds gym exercise bands, they have good velocity and a fairly durable.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

SlingshotMadness said:


> Made my first kill with my natural fork today, a clean headshot. Left some blood on the fork though, but hey it adds character!


you slung your slingshot at the kill ?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

he geting better at it.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

good job congrats


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Imperial said:


> SlingshotMadness said:
> 
> 
> > Made my first kill with my natural fork today, a clean headshot. Left some blood on the fork though, but hey it adds character!
> ...


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Perhaps had to club it afterwards to finish it off? Lol, good shootin man


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

no he just got blood on it after the kill he made a good shot on it.


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

congrats


----------

